# HELP!?



## lori12386 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello,
I just picked up what i was told was a Sulcata Hatchling. However, i am not so sure it is. It looks nothing like my 5-6MO Sulcata. Any ideas of what it is? It is very tiny, and i don't think it was being fed and cared for properly. Please help!
Thanks
Lori from Florida
View attachment 29720


----------



## wellington (Oct 1, 2012)

WOW really cute. I'm not sure. Looks like a sulcata, yet maybe a sulcata hybrid? See what others say.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 1, 2012)

Like wellington said, looks like a sulcata hybrid too.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 2, 2012)

That is a Gopher tortoise, _Gopherus polyphemus_. They are native to Florida and federally protected.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2012)

WElcome to the Forum, Lori!

I don't know the rules for Florida, but your new little gopher tortoise is a protected species and you probably shouldn't have it. You may need to contact someone and learn the regulations in your state about tortoises.

You said, "...picked up..." Does that mean it was given to you, or did you pay for it? If you paid for it, then the seller did something against the law and so did you. It is illegal to buy/sell protected tortoises.


----------



## lori12386 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks! 
I was afraid it was a Gopher. The lady I bought it from swore it was a sulcata and that she got it for her kids and they werent taking care of it. Said she bought it at a pet store. I had my doubts. But im new to tortises and thought maybe it was. Thanks for the help! I know they are protected in florida.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2012)

Bummer! Maybe you can contact your Fish and Wildlife folks and find out what the regulations are. You just might be able to keep it since it has been through more than just your hands. You don't have to say you already have it, just say you're wondering about the rules. You can even contact a turtle rescue and ask them what the rules are.


----------



## Neal (Oct 2, 2012)

lori12386 said:


> Thanks!
> I was afraid it was a Gopher. The lady I bought it from swore it was a sulcata and that she got it for her kids and they werent taking care of it. Said she bought it at a pet store. I had my doubts. But im new to tortises and thought maybe it was. Thanks for the help! I know they are protected in florida.



If I were you, I'd try to get my money back (assuming that since you "bought" the tortoise, there was some type of monetary exchange), since it is illegal to sell gopher tortoises.


----------



## turtletrucker (Oct 2, 2012)

I would be very careful in Florida letting people know you have that little guy if it does end up being a Gopher, which it REALLY looks like it is. It is a hefty fine to just bother/touch/harass one in the wild but to move or be in possession of one is much much worse. 

If you contact the department of Fish and Wildlife I would do as Yvonne suggested and just do so as a curious citizen without giving up the fact that you have one. Tell them your 'friend' bought a tortoise hatchling and they suspect it might be a Gopher as opposed to the Sulcata they were led to believe and ask what the protocol would be. They may be totally reasonable and believe how it was obtained but then again it IS a government agency so I wouldn't expect it. Hopefully they can tell you what to do. If this lady is not a friend of yours I would seriously consider giving them her name so they can investigate the true source.


----------



## lori12386 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah. Well i posted a wanted add on craigslist because i want two sulcatas. She texted me saying ahe had one that need rehomed. When she dropped the price from$65 to $30 i thought something was odd. But she said it was a sulcata even when i asked if she was sure. And she told me what pet store she got it from. I guess i got scammed. Glad it was only $30. But he is sooo cute! I still want another sulcata if anyone local has any cheap?!


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 2, 2012)

I have the direct contact info for a wonderful FWC officer in FL. PM me please if you want the info, or if you would like me to ask her what you should do with it. If you just call one of the FWC main lines and talk to a random person, they will be less than helpful, believe me. Personally, I would take it to a wildlife rehab person, and explain what happened. That way they can take the tort and you don't have to worry about legal details.


----------



## lori12386 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jon, 
Oh i know. Thats why it is bothering me so much! I take in unwanted turtles and i have had many ppl call about gophers. I always tell them its illegal. I have 10aquatic turtles. I just purchased my first sulcata last month and i love it! He/she is so cute! I was hoping to have two. Guess not!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Oct 2, 2012)

It is very common to for people to mistake hatchling/young gopher tortoises for baby sulcatas. Mainly because the one is an endangered species that very few people are privileged to see hatchlings of, yet baby sulcatas are as common as dirt in the pet trade.


----------



## ascott (Oct 2, 2012)

I would separate them ---I know that they have been together already but I would error on the side of caution---also, I would not get rid of him just yet, there is likely a way to keep him and raise him healthy----as the others suggested I would simply make a few blind phone calls to see what you can feel out....

Either way, I personally would at this point keep him (again, this is just what "I" would do)..., the damage is already done and you now have a little one that has been displaced and is in need of a home....


----------



## Laura (Oct 3, 2012)

I bet it was a scam... report her and see if it goes anywhere..


----------

